# HK Island Football (Soccer) Teams



## twodachs

Hi, does anyone know any Football (Soccer) Clubs looking for 'average' players in HK, near Happy Valley. HKFC is only looking for top grade players which I definitely do not qualify for but looking to get into an ok'ish standard team


----------



## JWilliamson

They have top grade players in Hong Kong? I have seen big fat old layers playing through out the city. JW


----------



## falangjim

I've been reading many of your comments since joining. You sound like a miserable jerk, JW. Why do you use this forum to vent your petty anger and spew inaccurate observations? Get a life, please, for the whole forum's sake. Thank you.


----------



## JWilliamson

This is your opinion but the fact is life has positives and negatives and maybe you are great at focusing on the negatives. if your life is so great then dont waste your time sending me a messege. Hong Kong might have good players but not great ones. It is that simple, JW


----------



## JWilliamson

Long live the Battle against Ignorance. JW


----------



## edlyn

*hi*



twodachs said:


> Hi, does anyone know any Football (Soccer) Clubs looking for 'average' players in HK, near Happy Valley. HKFC is only looking for top grade players which I definitely do not qualify for but looking to get into an ok'ish standard team


hi,
there is in discoverybay group called db dragon,


----------

